# Adopting a 9-Month or 8-Week Puppy?



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I have fostered puppies, raised my own dogs from puppyhood, and adopted older dogs - without a doubt the older dogs were far easier, all around. Despite coming from rough beginnings, the older dogs were already housetrained, slept through the night and training basic skills including leash walking went quickly. There was a 'getting to know you' and settling in period, but they truly are just as bonded, loyal and loving as the dogs I have raised from puppyhood.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

While I love looking and playing with other folks puppies, DH and I only rescue the older ones. Puppies are A LOT of work!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Get both of them.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

after getting our golden guy at 6 months, and having a TERRIBLE puppyhood with our now 12 y/o lab (we'd had easy lab pups prior), I'd go go with the 9 m/o in a heartbeat!
If you're not interested, maybe I can do a road trip to Ohio!


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

If I had that choice knowing what I know now about raising a GR puppy I would choose the older pup, I say pup because she still is and will be for a while. Murphee even though I love him with all my heart really challenged me. At almost 8 months I'm finally seeing what I wanted to see when he was a puppy, he's maturing nicely. I think she'll be a fast learner. I do think you should spend a little time with her before you make your decision.


----------

